# Manassas, VA - Marky YM Shy Sweet



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Thought he could be pb (not sure about head); Mods, pls delete is necessary 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Manassas, VA | Marky (SAR 6489).

Marky is a beautiful dog really in need of a loving and caring home. His previous home had a child that was allergic to him. Hes thin and his coat needs some TLC. Hes a shy but very sweet boy who's looking for a home where he can be showered with affection daily. Please give this lovely guy a chance to be a perfect fit for your family


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he looks like a mix to me but he's gorgeoues. Something about the way his eyes sit make me think he's mixed.


----------

